# Ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας



## GiChoc (May 20, 2010)

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ σας. Με λένε Γιώργο, είμαι 22 ετών. Μόλις γράφτηκα στην κοινότητά σας και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν γνωρίζει κανείς από εσάς κάποιο καλό (παλιό ή νέο) βιβλίο γλωσσολογίας για την ελληνική γλώσσα. Θα ήθελα πολύ να ασχοληθώ με το αντικείμενο ώστε να κατανοήσω βαθύτερα τη γλώσσα μας αλλά και ως επιπρόσθετη γνώση.

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθατε.

Όταν λέτε βιβλίο γλωσσολογίας, τι έχετε κατά νού. Υπάρχουν πολλές σχολές και κλάδοι γλωσσολογίας, οπότε πάνω-κάτω τι σας ενδιαφέρει συγκεκριμένα;


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι ένα βιβλίο που θα σε ενδιέφερε είναι η _Συνοπτική ιστορία τής ελληνικής γλώσσας_ του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη.

Περισσότερα στις ιστοσελίδες:
http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/webpages/index.php?lid=1&pid=5&apprec=7 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/history_books/09_babiniotis/index.html
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/history_books/09_babiniotis/01.html

(Καλώς ήρθες.)


----------



## GiChoc (May 20, 2010)

Τον τελευταίο καιρό άρχισα πάλι, πέραν των αρχαίων που διδασκόμασταν σχολείο -διότι δεν ακολούθησα θεωρητικές σπουδές αλλά μπήκα Πολυτεχνείο, να ασχολούμαι με την ελληνική γλώσσα . Συγκεκριμένα αγόρασα το βιβλίο "Γραμματική Τέχνη -Τρ. Δέλη" το οποίο είναι μια αρκετά καλή μέθοδος για τα αρχαία ελληνικά. Επειδή δεν έχω πλέον, λόγω σχολής, επαφή με την γλώσσα μας θα ήθελα κάποιος να με βοηθήσει υποδεικνύοντας μου κάποια βιβλία ή/και κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό φόρουμ ή ακόμη και κάποιο σύλλογο- λέσχη για το σκοπό αυτόν. Σας μπέρδεψα;


----------



## GiChoc (May 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι ένα βιβλίο που θα σε ενδιέφερε είναι η _Συνοπτική ιστορία τής ελληνικής γλώσσας_ του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη.
> 
> Περισσότερα στις ιστοσελίδες:
> http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/webpages/index.php?lid=1&pid=5&apprec=7
> ...



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την έγκαιρη απάντησή σας. Θα φροντίσω να πάρω το βιβλίο που μου προτείνατε.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2010)

GiChoc said:


> Επειδή δεν έχω πλέον, λόγω σχολής, επαφή με την γλώσσα μας θα ήθελα κάποιος να με βοηθήσει υποδεικνύοντας μου κάποια βιβλία ή/και κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό φόρουμ ή ακόμη και κάποιο σύλλογο- λέσχη για το σκοπό αυτόν. Σας μπέρδεψα;



Σε επίπεδο φόρουμ, ήρθες καλά. Εδώ έχουν μαζευτεί όλοι οι βαρεμένοι (με την καλή έννοια). (Κάτσε να δεις πόσο θα σε μπερδέψουμε εμείς.)


----------



## GiChoc (May 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σε επίπεδο φόρουμ, ήρθες καλά. Εδώ έχουν μαζευτεί όλοι οι βαρεμένοι (με την καλή έννοια). (Κάτσε να δεις πόσο θα σε μπερδέψουμε εμείς.)



Χαίρομαι γι' αυτό διότι έψαχνα καιρό ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ!


----------



## Leximaniac (May 20, 2010)

Για ειδικές ερωτήσεις όταν ξεκινήσεις τη μελέτη μπορείς να αποτανθείς και στον ιστότοπο Linguistics αν και είναι ακόμα βρέφος ως χώρος. Και οι εδώ βαρεμένοι (πάντα με την καλή έννοια που είπε και ο Nickel) και οι εκεί βαρεμένοι είναι άριστοι :)


----------



## Themis (May 20, 2010)

Νομίζω καλό και ευκολοδιάβαστο:
Η ελληνική γλώσσα μεσαιωνική και νέα	
Συγγραφέας: Robert Browning
Εκδότης: Παπαδήμας
Σελίδες: 299


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2010)

Καλά έκανες και το ανέφερες. Τον Μπράουνινγκ τον είχα διαβάσει στα αγγλικά, αλλά, ειλικρινώς, δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα, ούτε καν αν μου είχε κάνει καλή ή κακή εντύπωση.


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

Εγώ αν κατάλαβα καλά ο GiChoc θέλει να μελετήσει εις βάθος την ελληνική γλώσσα, αρχαία και νέα. Νομίζω ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι να ξεκινήσει με αρχαία κείμενα, παρέα με μια καλή γραμματική κι ένα λεξικό. Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πολύ υλικό online, π.χ. http://www.neo.gr/website/sapiens/gramm_synt_2008.html


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2010)

Μήπως θα ήταν καλό, μια που το συζητάμε, και κανένα καλό βιβλίο γενικής γλωσσολογίας, που να εξηγεί ποιες είναι οι κύριες σχολές και τα ρεύματα, καθώς και τις βασικές έννοιες;


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι, μια και δόθηκε αυτή η σπάνια ευκαιρία, που έχουμε ένα νέο παιδί των θετικών επιστημών, που όμως φαίνεται να προσέχει πώς γράφει και ενδιαφέρεται να μη μείνει στους αριθμούς, θα ήθελα να μάθω τι ακριβώς επιδιώκει μέσα από την ενασχόλησή του αυτή. Να γράφει καλύτερα ελληνικά; Να διαβάζει Αντιγόνη από το πρωτότυπο; Να αποκτήσει ένα καλό γενικό υπόβαθρο για την ιστορία της γλώσσας μας; Μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανιχνεύσουμε καλύτερα τον ειδικότερο στόχο.


----------



## GiChoc (May 21, 2010)

Χαίρομαι για την άμεση ανταπόκριση όλων σας. Θα ψάξω οπωσδήποτε τα βιβλία που μου προτείνατε και θα αρχίσω συντόμως τη μελέτη. 
Όσον αφορά στο σκοπό μου, θέλω αρχικά να δυναμώσω τις γνώσεις μου στα αρχαία ελληνικά. Θέλω να μιλάω και να γράφω όσο το δυνατόν ορθότερα ελληνικά. Θέλω να ψηλαφίσω τις ρίζες της γλώσσας μας. Να μπορώ να προσεγγίζω την προέλευση καθημερινών και μη λέξεων και να νιώσω την πραγματική τους δύναμη. Δεν ξέρω αν ποτέ θα καταφέρω να διαβάζω Αντιγόνη στο πρωτότυπο απλώς ευελπιστώ να αποκτήσω με το χρόνο ένα καλό γνωστικό επίπεδο στην αρχαία ελληνική.


----------



## Earion (May 21, 2010)

Σου προτείνω τέσσερα βιβλία:

Horrocks, Geoffrey. _Ελληνικά: ιστορία της γλώσσας και των ομιλητών της_. Εισαγωγή, μετάφραση Μελίτα Σταύρου, Μαρία Τζεβελέκου. Εκδόσεις Εστία, 2006.

Χριστίδης, Α.-Φ. _Ιστορία της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας_. Θεσσαλονίκη: Ινστιτούτο Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών (Ίδρυμα Μανόλη Τραινταφυλλίδη), 2005.

_Ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας από τις αρχές έως την ύστερη αρχαιότητα_. Επιστημονική επιμέλεια Α.-Φ. Χριστίδης. Θεσσαλονίκη: Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας-Ινστιτούτο Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών [Ίδρυμα Μανόλη Τριανταφυλλίδη], 2001.

_Ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας_. Επιστημονική επιμέλεια Μ.Ζ. Κοπιδάκης. Αθήνα: Ελληνικό Λογοτεχνικό και Ιστορικό Αρχείο, 1999.

Τα δύο τελευταία είναι μεγάλα σε σχήμα και ακριβά στην τιμή. Αλλά είναι από αυτά που πρέπει να έχει κανείς στη βιβλιοθήκη του. Μη βιαστείς. Αγόρασέ τα όποτε μπορέσεις.

Καλή δύναμη


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2010)

GiChoc τώρα που μας είπες τι θέλεις, θα έλεγα να κοιτάξεις και για ένα καλό βιβλίο γενικής γλωσσολογίας. Μπορεί αφού το διαβάσεις να αρχίσεις να βλέπεις διαφορετικά πολλά πράγματα γύρω σου, από τις κουβέντες εδώ μέχρι τις διαφημίσεις της τηλεόρασης. Μπορεί να αναθεωρήσεις και τους μελλοντικούς σου στόχους.


----------



## GiChoc (Aug 29, 2010)

Χαίρετε και πάλι. 
Ευχαριστώ, αρχικά, όλους όσοι έσπευσαν να μου απαντήσουν. Το καλοκαίρι όπου είχα αρκετό χρόνο ξεκίνησα διαβάζοντας το βιβλίο "Συνοπτική Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας - Γ.Μπαμπινιώτης". Πιστεύω ότι ήταν μια πολύ καλή εισαγωγή στην ιστορία της γλώσσας μας και τη Γλωσσολογία γενικότερα. Θα συνεχίσω ακολουθώντας τις προτάσεις σας.


----------



## bl00m (Aug 2, 2011)

*Ιστορία ελληνικής γλώσσας*

Καλησπέρα!

Ψάχνω να βρώ, αν υπάρχει, κάποιο βιβλίο/pdf/url για την ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Έχετε κάποιο να μου προτείνετε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι θα νιώσεις πολύ φιλόξενα εδώ που σε μετέφερα.


----------



## bl00m (Aug 2, 2011)

Οπ! Πράγματι. Αν και έκανα τον κόπο να δω αν υπήρχε ηδη κάποιο νήμα και δεν το βρήκα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

